# Llega una bombilla con más brillo, calidad y ahorro energético



## maezca (Feb 15, 2012)

Soraa, una compañía de iluminación y láser que acaba de salir al mercado *respaldada por una inversión de 100 millones de dólares*, ha presentado su nueva tecnología LED que logra un mayor rendimiento, brillo, calidad de la luz y ahorro energético.

El cofundador de la compañía, Shuji Nakamura, creador del láser azul y del LED blanco, es con frecuencia conocido como el padre del LED. Su nueva compañía está esperando empujar la tecnología del futuro con un reemplazo LED para la bombilla halógena MR16, una bombilla de alta potencia utilizada principalmente en negocios.

El reemplazo LED de Soraa es un 75% más eficiente que una bombilla halógena de 50W, disponiendo de un tiempo de vida de 25.000 horas, 10 veces más de durabilidad. La compañía manifestó que el precio de salida inicial será de 25 dólares, lo que significa que para un negocio que utiliza la bombilla durante 15 horas al día, la rentabilidad de la inversión en ahorros de energía se verá recompensada en menos de un año. Soraa también espera que el precio de salida inicial baje a medida que se incremente la producción.

El nuevo planteamiento de la compañía hacia los LED gira en torno a la utilización de nitruro de galio (GaN) para la pieza del sustrato de la luz. Soraa aplica GaN en un sustrato GaN para producir una luz más uniforme, brillante y barata. La compañía manifestó que su tecnología produce 10 veces la cantidad de luz por milímetro que otros sustratos sin la necesidad de un ventilador mecánico que viene a menudo con las bombillas de reemplazo LED de este tamaño.

Soraa ha comenzado la producción de su tecnología LED en una planta de Fremont, California, y comenzará a realizar sus envíos durante el primer trimestre del año..


```
Que les parece?
```



			
				fuente dijo:
			
		

> http://blogs.tudiscovery.com/treehugger/2012/02/llega-una-bombilla-con-mas-brillo-calidad-y-ahorro-energetico.html


----------



## donaldshimoda (Feb 15, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> Soraa ha comenzado la producción de su tecnología LED en una planta de Fremont, California, y comenzará a realizar sus envíos durante el primer trimestre del año..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Lee sobre obsolencia programada, no es que no puedan hacer que las bombillas duren mas, no les interesa!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2012)

donaldshimoda dijo:


> Lee sobre obsolencia programada, no es que no puedan hacer que las bombillas duren mas, no les interesa!



+1

No falta mucho para que las lamparas CFL solo duren 1k Horas.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)

los leds tienen la ventaja de ser frios (tambien las BC de fluorescentes) .
y consumir poco, creo que menso que las fluorescentes.
y supongo que no son para nada tan contaminantes como las fluorescentes .

luego al ser de estado solido , y bla bla es que esa tecnologia se ve como una ventaja.

pero es indiscutible que LA INDUSTRIA es una puta tramposa y por dinero te obliga a cambios que en general no son necesarios.


----------



## djwash (Feb 16, 2012)

No todo es obsolencia programada, también están los instaladores insolentes, que hacen las cosas mal, a veces sin saber pero muchas veces porque le importa poco el cliente, he visto instalaciones de leds fallar por caudas obvias pero que no fueron previstas por el instalador, o fueron pasadas por alto, como temperatura, sobre-corriente, intemperie, mal diseño, hay formas de instalar leds para que duren lo que dicen como tambien se pueden instalar un 20% mas de luminarias y hacerlas trabajar un 20% menos, con esto alargamos su vida util, hablando de led claro, que lindo es cuando el cliente entiende lo que uno le dice y le importa mas el trabajo bien hecho, cuando te piden ahorrar en todo es preferible salir corriendo...

De las CFL sin comentarios...


----------



## LUMSAP (Feb 25, 2012)

Me parece excelente tu aporte. máxime cuando se ha realizado de forma objetiva. Esta tecnología está siendo la que va a reemplazar las lámparas, lo cual conduce a ahorro de energía, por supuesto, ahorro de dinero y se protege al medio ambiente, tan maltrtado en las últimas décadas.
Gracias, amigo.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 26, 2012)

La tecnologia avanza, pero siempre estan los empresarios que se valen de las nuevas tendencias y construyen burdos y baratos productos, haciendo que esos inventos solo sean una fraccion de buenos cuando llegan a nuestros hogares.
 Recuerdo cuando llegaron la lamparas ahorradoras, las primeras que compre estaban arriba de los diez dolares, y esas me duraron hasta que bajo su intensidad de luz, nunca se quemaron, las abri y encontre un circuito con integrado y mosfet, las que compro ahora son de tres dolares y solo duran un año, comparado con los ocho años que duraron los primeros.


----------



## djwash (Feb 26, 2012)

La culpa no es del chancho, digo, no es de los empresarios, ellos no pueden vender algo que la gente no quiera comprar...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2012)

Estoy con djwash...

a la gente le pones la lampara de 10 dolares y la de 1 dolar y cual compra'??

y entonces el empresario de las buenas lamparas se va fundiendo y los chinos crecen y crecen


----------



## fantasma007 (Mar 17, 2012)

Esto ya fue inventado por un Cientifico Argentino Andres Conter, y le mando una carta a la Presidenta para fabricarlas en el Pais, nuestra Argentina y Cristina nunca le respondio. Aca tambien hay Genios jeje


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

fantasma007 dijo:


> Aca tambien hay Genios



que "mueren potros sin galopar"

a brillar mi amor...vamos a brillar mi amor .........................(pero no aca )


----------

